# Diverse KDE-4.6.2 Problemchen

## mattes

Hallo,

gestern auf kde 4.6.2 geupdatet, seitdem ist 

1) das K-Menü leer, und den Menüeditor finde ich nicht.

2) kmix kennt nur noch wenige Kanäle, der wichtigste fehlt (in der Liste verfügbarer Kanäle)

3) alle Dateizordnungen sind weg (öffnen mit)

Kann ich meine alten Einstellungen wiederbekommen? Haben sich die Konfigfiles geändert?

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

Zu 1)+ 3)

 *Quote:*   

> Rebuilding the application database
> 
> If your KMenu lacks any application or the whole application list, you probably need to rebuild the KDE configuration cache. It is also a possible fix for any KMenu related issues, like missing icons. Run the following command with the user account having problems:
> 
> Code Listing 4.1: kbuildsycoca command
> ...

 

LG

Matthias

----------

## mattes

Danke xlayre, das hat geholffen. Das Tool hatte ich ganz vergessen.

----------

## mattes

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Danke xlayre, das hat geholffen. Das Tool hatte ich ganz vergessen.

 

Nur fürs Kmix hats nichts gebracht. Früher hat das die gleichen Kanäle angezeigt wie der ALSAmixer.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *mattes wrote:*   

>  *mattes wrote:*   Danke xlayre, das hat geholffen. Das Tool hatte ich ganz vergessen. 
> 
> Nur fürs Kmix hats nichts gebracht. Früher hat das die gleichen Kanäle angezeigt wie der ALSAmixer.

 

hast du mal einstellungen -> kanäle einrichten gecheckt?

----------

## Josef.95

@mattes

In den letzten Tagen gab es ja doch recht grundsätzliche Änderungen im Gentoo und KDE, wenn du davon nichts mitbekommen hast gehe doch bitte noch mal gewissenhaft den

 Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide

und den

Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

durch.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> hast du mal einstellungen -> kanäle einrichten gecheckt?

 

klar, das meine ich ja,

 *Quote:*   

> (in der Liste verfügbarer Kanäle) 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide

  hab ich natürlich alles so gemacht, danach lief das System auch ein paar Tage mit neuem baselayout, alles andere auf altem Stand. Habe ich extra separat gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

 

Warum gibt es dazu eigentlich kein news in portage? 

Danke, ich gehs noch mal durch.

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## dtmaster

ich frage mich auch warum nicht gleich auf 4.6.3 ? 

Im gegensatz zu 4.6.2 ist 4.6.3 doch schon etwas schneller und wie ich bei mir festgestellt habe stabiler.

----------

## franzf

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> ich frage mich auch warum nicht gleich auf 4.6.3 ?

 

Weil 4.6.2 in Gentoo als stable markiert ist. Die Stabilisierungspolitik sieht vor, dass ein ebuild mindestens einen Monat existiert (und somit auch getestet ist), und dass in der Zeit keine schwerwiegenden Fehler auftauchen. Das ist notwendig, da sowohl die Software, als auch die ebuilds Fehler enthalten können, die beim User ein im schlimmsten Fall unbenutzbares System hinterlassen. Ausgenommen sind reine Security-bumps, die zwingend notwendig sind.

4.6.3 hat momentan z.B. ein verbuggtes kwin-ebuild: Ein Patch fehlt, der es unmöglich macht, kwin mit USE="-opengl" zu bauen. Der Patch existiert in 4.6.2.

Ich fahre kde-seitig auch testing, habe vor kurzem auf 4.6.3 aktualisiert, und hab auch keine Probleme, obwohl die größte Nervigkeit noch immer nicht gefixt ist.

----------

